

Python VM cross-compiled to JavaScript - pufuwozu
http://syntensity.blogspot.com/2010/12/python-demo.html

======
pufuwozu
Direct link to demo ( _may take a while to load, 2.6MB_ ):

<http://syntensity.com/static/python.html>

